# Cant post to gallery, whats going on?



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm having a problem uploading Qview pictures to the gallery, i don't know why i'm getting an error.  Are there constraints on picture size or dimensions?  please help


----------



## flash (Aug 28, 2008)

How big are you trying to upload? What does the error say?


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

It says this..

*Error creating thumbnail! Error code: 1

Command:

"/usr/bin/mogrify" +profile "*" -size 75x100 -quality 70 -geometry 75x100 -unsharp 10 '/home/admin/domains/smokingmeatforums.com/public_html/photopost/data/500/thumbs/IMAG0027.jpg'*


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

The size is about 1Mb


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I just tried knocking the size down to under 200k and its still not working.


----------



## ronp (Aug 28, 2008)

See if this works for you. Just upload and copy and paste here.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

Errr. this still isn't working...


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 28, 2008)

ok it said my permissions were denied at the top of the screen to post to the Members Gallery.  Did i miss something here?


----------



## placebo (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not sure but perhaps you need to be a charter member to post pics to the gallery. I get the same thing you get when I try to uplaod to the gallery.

Is this something you can just create your own thread for and upload the pics there? If so that should work with no problems.


----------



## ronp (Aug 29, 2008)

I know if your are not logged in with user name it won't allow it.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you created an album? It's been a long time since I've used the gallery, but it seems that comes to mind ... I might be wrong though.

As mentioned, you can use a photo hosting site such as http://postimage.org/ www.photobucket.com or www.imageshack.us or any other hosting site. There is a tutorial here for using photobucket.


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 29, 2008)

Also try this thread started by TulsaJeff aka Jeff and fast forward to post #42 and beyond. You will see the same errors and the suggestion to create an album ...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7472

Good luck


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried the posting service and it still couldn't do it.  same error and everything.  I just wanna throw up some shots of Q-view, is that too much to ask? haha!


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I tried the posting service and it still couldn't do it. same error and everything. I just wanna throw up some shots of Q-view, is that too much to ask? haha!


----------



## placebo (Aug 29, 2008)

Start a new thread and put your q-view there.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Aug 29, 2008)

Follow the instructions posted on the thread below and you will be posting QVUE in no time,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9916


----------



## lord of the ring (Aug 29, 2008)

I have pictures of girls in bikinis suntanning beyond my WSM... I might just give up, this is futile...


----------

